
Can a Recipe Save Your Life? - Thevet
https://www.publicbooks.org/can-a-recipe-save-your-life/
======
snide
_A recipe can be a mantra, a ritual, a symbolic stay against chaos in the
psyche and in the world_

My story has very little connection with this one (which is quite thought
provoking). It just had me thinking about how a simple recipe somewhat saved
my own personal life (in a much more mundane way).

2 or so years ago I was tired of being a little overweight. I say this as
someone who was an athlete for most of my life and in my 20s just developed
the "usual I sit at a computer all day and drink beer at night" belly. I was
self conscious and I just didn't feel great.

Anyways. I lost the weight. I didn't follow any fancy diets or doing anything
complicated. I simply replaced my lunch with a fruit smoothie (usually just
banana, milk and whatever berry I had) and then cut out drinking beer. Alcohol
was still fine, but the single serving nature of beer vs. wine kept me from
drinking a couple beers randomly. I drink a bottle of wine a week with my wife
and enjoy it.

It very much became a routine, no different from my monthly vimrc cleanup. I
didn't have to think about it, it just became part of who I was and took zero
time. It helped that I'll admit I actually really enjoyed banana smoothies and
wine. I could never do Soylent (I love my dinners!), but I understand people
who entertain the idea of food as routine. Vacations I let myself go, which
makes vacations even more exciting.

I don't think I'd have been able to keep to the routine without also working
at a distributed company full-time. At previous jobs lunch was social, and
after work drinks were social. I sometimes miss that stuff, but not really. My
body feels better, which is great, but I know those hours just ended up back
in my work (which to me was fine, I genuinely enjoy my work).

~~~
thunderbong
> It very much became a routine, no different from my monthly vimrc cleanup.

I should switch to wine too!

------
tempguy9999
Pages of empty pretentious junk

"A recipe can be a mantra, a ritual, a symbolic stay against chaos in the
psyche and in the world. A hybrid genre that some have called the “foodoir”
combines memoir with recipes, inviting the reader to participate in culinary
appreciation and preparation"

If there's an answer to the question I didn't notice it.

